# Long Marston Airfield - august 2016



## tazong (Sep 7, 2016)

This was a visit i did on my way back from the nuba site - was told about this place about a year ago and wanted to strike it off my list as i have been told its due to be stricken off the face of the earth next year to make way for a massive housing estate.
Met a lovley guy called mark who told me a mass of stories about the the place and what its impending future was(is) - if your going to visit do it soon.
The was apparently a old wessex helicopter here but some cheeky sod came in the middle of a the night with a flat bed lorry and nicked it lol - the cheek of some people.
Really relaxed explore - lots of nice people about as the was a mighty bulldog bash the weekend i visited(drag racing)
The overall impression i got from this place was sadness due to the place being flattened next year - many people said about the happy times they had here and how it is pretty much irreplacable to the community, met so many nice folks on this day - that alone was worth the visit.

Some pictures i took on the day:


DSC_0088 (2) by tazong the explorer, on Flickr


DSC_0080 (2) by tazong the explorer, on Flickr


DSC_0086 (2) by tazong the explorer, on Flickr


DSC_0089 (2) by tazong the explorer, on Flickr


DSC_0112 (2) by tazong the explorer, on Flickr


DSC_0124 (1) by tazong the explorer, on Flickr


DSC_0106 (2) by tazong the explorer, on Flickr


DSC_0109 (2) by tazong the explorer, on Flickr


DSC_0118 (1) by tazong the explorer, on Flickr


DSC_0127 (1) by tazong the explorer, on Flickr


Finally a video of betty flying overhead:



Thanks for watching


----------



## HughieD (Sep 8, 2016)

That is epic!


----------



## Brewtal (Sep 8, 2016)

Nice work Taz, great to see that big bird from the air!


----------



## Mearing (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks for that Taz. This site is of particular interest to me as I fly from it regularly. However, the developers so far have only permission for 350 houses on one small part of the site. The perception that it's a brownfield site is incorrect as that only applies where there is the footprint of previous buildings, runways etc, so planning permission is required for the remainder, yet to be approved. As you state, it's a great local amenity including two flying clubs, hangarage for a number of private aircraft both GA & Microlight, also a gun club, drag strip, model aircraft flying area, local Sunday market etc. A big loss to the local community if it goes. Further to that the airfield is home to wildlife that is struggling on intensively farmed land, lots of sky larks, hares, plus buzzards nesting next to the gun club! Hoping that it has a future beyond the predicted 12 months or I'm grounded!


As for the Wessex, there were several other vintage aircraft there a couple of years ago, they all disappeared suddenly, I have a feeling that they were all sold, they were and may still be visible on Google Earth.


----------



## smiler (Sep 8, 2016)

That's a hell of an Airfix kit Taz, most enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Sep 8, 2016)

Always enjoy your videos Taz  nice report!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 9, 2016)

Smashing report Taz. Great video and music.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 9, 2016)

That's a great take on that place tazong.your videos do add to the reports


----------



## borntobemild (Sep 13, 2016)

I used to work for a company that staged events there. Warwickshire Council are under pressure to build more houses, and it's still on their list - despite the fact that it's in the middle of nowhere. The locals are a bit up themselves and don't really like activities currently taking place that may attract the great unwashed. It would be a shame if it was lost. There's plenty of WW2 remnants if you look carefully enough.


----------



## night crawler (Sep 13, 2016)

Wondered where that was, some great photos there Tazong


----------

